# Bleeding after sex?



## Skywalker

Hi ladies! As of the 7th, I'm 1 year postpartum! I just made love for the first time last night (had been single mom, long story.) It was passionate, but not rough, but afterwards, I went to the bathroom and there was some blood when I wiped. Is this normal to happen the first time having sex after giving birth, even this far postpartum? I also breastfeed and haven't had a return of my period since giving birth, but my cervix feels low and hard and I felt like I had some period-like cramping for a while after that went away. I'm not TTC, just got into this relationship and want to wait probably at least a year to try, just curious about the bleeding really. Thanks!


----------



## Skywalker

bump? anyone?


----------



## Earthylove

Hello! Well, I'm still wtt for #1 so I've never given birth but I have had bleeding after sex a few times before. Usually when things are a bit rough but it's also happened after more mild encounters. It was just a tiny bit of blood only when I wiped when I used the restroom afterwards and I know it wasn't spotting from AF because I was in the middle of my cycle. I was told it's likely caused by small tears or abrasions to the vaginal wall. Making sure there's enough lube helps. 
But that's a good question about your AF possibly coming back. I'm not sure if that could be it since I don't have much experience with breastfeeding. perhaps if the bleeding picks up in the days that follow then I would say it's likely AF returning.. 

Congrats on your 1year postpartum and new relationship by the way! Keep us posted on whether it was AF or something else! Hopefully one of the other ladies will have more insight to add as well :)


----------



## ask86

The first time DH and I had sex after baby (about 4 months) I swear it was worse then giving birth! I had bleeding and was very sore! I went to see my gyne and she said things tighten up and dry up with breastfeeding ( something about lower estrogen) - she told me to use LOTS of lube and LOTS of foreplay and we tried again after a week (once the soreness went away) and it was still uncomfortable and I still had some spotting after but it got better.


----------



## Skywalker

ask86 said:


> The first time DH and I had sex after baby (about 4 months) I swear it was worse then giving birth! I had bleeding and was very sore! I went to see my gyne and she said things tighten up and dry up with breastfeeding ( something about lower estrogen) - she told me to use LOTS of lube and LOTS of foreplay and we tried again after a week (once the soreness went away) and it was still uncomfortable and I still had some spotting after but it got better.

Ty! I do BF him still so that makes sense! It was sore, not incredibly, but I'm still sore and it's been days. It's not very painful, I imagine it would have been excruciating around 4 months pp! So I hear you on that. My milk supply has lessened because I only pump so often at work and he only nurses so often at night now so it's possible my period will return but I don't think it is quite yet as the bleeding looked like what you described, like spotting. Yeesh! I told him to pick up some lube tonight :) Hopefully that corrects it! Thanks for your answers.


----------



## wtbmummy

I dont know about being first time after having baby but I bleed almost every single time after sex. Not much but it hurts. I basically split every single time we dtd. Its quite unpleasent after but don't really notice during. The docs are meant to be trialing me with something to stop that but got to wait for letter from hospital to reach gp :dohh: 
If it continues happening might be woeth asking your OH to check if you are slightly spliting. Xx


----------



## MindUtopia

Bleeding after sex occasionally is totally normal, especially if it was the first time pp. It's very likely you just had a small tear or a bit of an abrasion, just something got rubbed a bit the wrong way. I think that happens to everyone from time to time. If it keeps happening every time, it might be worth getting it checked out, as it can be a sign of various things, like an STI, pelvic inflammatory disease, cervical abrasions, etc. But more than likely, it's just a one off and your body adjusting to doing something it hasn't done in awhile.


----------

